# faturası kesilmek



## miraculeuse

*Selam,

"İşsizliğin faturası kadınlara kesildi." burdaki mecaz faturası kesilmek deyimini karşılayacak özel bir kullanım var mı ingilizcede/fransızcada?*

*teşekkürler*


----------



## dawar

ayni deyim fransizcadada kullanilmaktadi, tek fark "kesildi" yerine "ödettirildi" kullanilmasi :

"les femmes ont payé la facture du chômage"

Ama genede fransizcada çok kullanilmayan bir deyim. Kulaga daha hos bir tercüme teklif edebilirim :

Les femmes ont été désigné comme responsables du chômage sévissant.


----------



## hasansabri

The cost/bill of unemployment was *attributed to* women

*attributed to* olabilir ??


----------



## mrayp

Women are made to/have to/are forced to "foot the bill" for unemployment.


----------



## Rallino

dawar said:


> ayni deyim fransizcadada kullanilmaktadi, tek fark "kesildi" yerine "ödettirildi" kullanilmasi :
> 
> "les femmes ont payé la facture du chômage"
> 
> Ama genede fransizcada çok kullanilmayan bir deyim. Kulaga daha hos bir tercüme teklif edebilirim :
> 
> Les femmes ont été désigné comme responsables du chômage sévissant.



désigné*es *

Bence de 2.si daha güzel gibi.


----------



## dawar

Rallino said:


> désigné*es *
> 
> Bence de 2.si daha güzel gibi.



Merci


----------



## 2x2isnot4

mrayp said:


> Women are made to/have to/are forced to "foot the bill" for unemployment.



I would suggest:

Women are "footing the bill" of unemployment


----------

